# PS4 Kernel Exploit Leaked



## CeeDee (Mar 2, 2016)

Let's hope Wii U 5.5.x is next!


----------



## iAqua (Mar 2, 2016)

Wait what? Is this like a huge release or something? xD


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2016)

inb4 PS4 piracy incoming!!! :^O


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 2, 2016)

Meh, not interested. Gonna luv my psn!


----------



## Demonofelru (Mar 2, 2016)

My PS4 is still on 1.74, not because I was intentionally keeping it there, but haven't had the time.  Would resulting things likely work with that firmware version?  If not is it like the PS3 where I could do an offline update to 1.76?


----------



## funnystory (Mar 2, 2016)

damn I am going to have to drop serious money for this....


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 2, 2016)

Demonofelru said:


> My PS4 is still on 1.74, not because I was intentionally keeping it there, but haven't had the time.  Would resulting things likely work with that firmware version?  If not is it like the PS3 where I could do an offline update to 1.76?



Yes, you can offline update with a USB stick. 

Everyone: Please cut the chatter on IOSU exploit, this isn't the place for the will it/won't it discussion >_>


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Mar 2, 2016)

Does the last of us bundle come with a low firmware?


----------



## Demonofelru (Mar 2, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> Yes, you can offline update with a USB stick.
> 
> Everyone: Please cut the chatter on IOSU exploit, this isn't the place for the will it/won't it discussion >_>


Awesome, thanks for the information.


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 2, 2016)

Gingerbread Crumb said:


> Does the last of us bundle come with a low firmware?



If I remember correctly, The Last of Us requires 1.76 and comes with it on disc... the bundle... probably?


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Mar 2, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> If I remember correctly, The Last of Us requires 1.76 and comes with it on disc... the bundle... probably?


Ok thanks. I heard people say it might but the game actually having it on disc makes me kind of sure it might have it.


----------



## Xuman (Mar 2, 2016)

I JUST got into sony hacking too. Did my ps2, ps3, psp, and workin on psv. This is glorious news!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 2, 2016)

inb4 piracy for ps4, good news i guess


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> inb4 piracy for ps4, good news i guess





Voxel Studios said:


> inb4 PS4 piracy incoming!!! :^O


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 2, 2016)

Why would anyone waste thier time with this when a android box can install kodi risk free without your psn account getting comprised? (additionally it can do more than just kodi) On top of that a android box will be way more cheaper than paying for a lower firmware ps4.

This just prooves how useless the homebrew scene is in its current state.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 2, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


>


lol didnt read the comments


----------



## dekuleon (Mar 2, 2016)

I knew it would be wise to preserve my ps4 boxed.
Still on 1.7x!!


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 2, 2016)

dekuleon said:


> I knew it would be wise to preserve my ps4 boxed.
> Still on 1.7x!!


What bundle is it and what is the MF date?


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 2, 2016)

jalaneme said:


> Why would anyone waste thier time with this when a android box can install kodi risk free without your psn account getting comprised? (additionally it can do more than just kodi) On top of that a android box will be way more cheaper than paying for a lower firmware ps4.
> 
> This just prooves how useless the homebrew scene is in its current state.


The ps4 can run full blown linux. That means retro emulators with multiple bluetooth and usb based support, ultra portable for taking to friends houses too!


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 2, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> The ps4 can run full blown linux. That means retro emulators with multiple bluetooth and usb based support, ultra portable for taking to friends houses too!


I can already see this thing running dolphin and PCSX2


----------



## Viri (Mar 2, 2016)

Get hyped, time to buy a PS4, and pirate all those great exclusives, like, um, Bloodborne!


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 2, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> I can already see this thing running dolphin and PCSX2


Yeah, sure lol


Viri said:


> Get hyped, time to buy a PS4, and pirate all those great exclusives, like, um, Bloodborne!


Or just get a PC instead


----------



## funnystory (Mar 2, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Yeah, sure lol
> 
> Or just get a PC instead



How are you going to play bloodbourne on the pc -____________-


----------



## dreassica (Mar 2, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> I can already see this thing running dolphin and PCSX2



With that slowass netbook amd cpu in there? Fat chance.


----------



## darcangel (Mar 2, 2016)

And the vita?.... 
NEVER!!!!


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Mar 2, 2016)

Time to buy a new PS4


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 2, 2016)

This is amazing... Too bad I've spent too much money in the PSN to risk a ban =/

My modded Wii + rooted FireKodi TV can do everything I want anyway

This does pique my interest to what emulators will come for it eventually


----------



## Erfg1 (Mar 2, 2016)

If you buy a new ps4 in the store, what firmware version will it be on?


----------



## Online (Mar 2, 2016)

what is kodi TV? is it fun to watch?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 2, 2016)

Online said:


> what is kodi TV? is it fun to watch?



Open source Media player. Available on Windows, mac, Linux, Android and with hacks. Roku...Apple TV etc With the right addons it can be a swashbucklers' dream. Yaaarrr....


----------



## mary1517 (Mar 2, 2016)

Make the console backwards compatible with this exploit and I will buy 1000 PS4 for this...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2016)

I like how people underestimate the "slow-ass netbook-grade APU" (it's not by the way, there isn't a single octacore Jaguar APU out there, off-the-shelf models are up to quadcore) of the PS4 when it already runs PS2 games via the built-in PS2 Classics overlay, just like the PS3 did (in software mode, mind you - not all PS3's had PS2 hardware on-board - most didn't). It absolutely does have enough horsepower for the job, and I need zero evidence to prove that since it already literally does that. I'd also love someone to point out one, just one netbook that runs on unified GDDR5 memory via HSA - hint, they don't exist. I'm so sick and tired of people treating current gens as low-end PC's - they're custom hardware based on off-the-shelf components, just like every other console in history. If the PS4 is a netbook then the Wii U is an old PPC-based Mac, it might as well be.


----------



## Vappy (Mar 2, 2016)

Kind of fails to mention that both CTurt and kr105 have said that the leaked code isn't actually in a functioning state. Going to need some more work done before it's usable.


----------



## lefthandsword (Mar 2, 2016)

Vappy said:


> Kind of fails to mention that both CTurt and kr105 have said that the leaked code isn't actually in a functioning state. Going to need some more work done before it's usable.


But they already documented the exploits well enough for someone to implement it (no code were released either when memchunkhax2/A9LH were revealed but the community implemented them by themselves) before their private payloads were leaked, but no one bothered because it only works on very old FW.

But considering how easy you could clone PSN licenses to multiple consoles, a hardmod NOR downgrade method could be a possibility.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 2, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> Not possible without emulation.



Its possible since they already updated PS4 for PS2/PSX emulators. If he is saying about PS3 then there is no emulation.


----------



## Relys (Mar 3, 2016)

I will be trying this out when I get home. Expect videos and modding tools soon. 

I want to focus on SteamOS support with the intention of bringing the PlayStation VR to an open platform. 

It looks like this is the raw exploit. It's missing IDT restoration and return back to userland for use with the Linux bootloader.

Need a lot of post exploitation stuff like breaking out of chroot jail (on Cturt's blog), allowing kernel peek/poke, etc.

All of this shouldn't be too hard though now that we have kernel code exec!


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 3, 2016)

Relys said:


> I will be trying this out when I get home. Expect videos and modding tools soon.
> 
> I want to focus on SteamOS support with the intention of bringing the PlayStation VR to an open platform.
> 
> ...


Will firmwares pre 1.76 be viable for this?


----------



## Dork (Mar 3, 2016)

Wake me up when there is a CFW you can install over 3.00+ firmwares that lets you pirate games.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 3, 2016)

Dork said:


> Wake me up when there is a CFW you can install over 3.00+ firmwares that lets you pirate games.



^This. This is kinda useless unless it works on latest firmware. At least the PS3 was hacked on the latest firmware at the time. They still haven't cracked 3.56 or above, but at least when it happened, 3.55 was the latest and everyone was on it.

This is useless because this firmware is so old only someone with no Internet would be on it. So wake me up when someone find something important, which means something on latest firmware.


----------



## Relys (Mar 3, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Will firmwares pre 1.76 be viable for this?



Not sure what versions the WebKit exploit works on. BADIRET should work for all previous firmware up to 2.01. You should be able to update to 1.76 with a GTA V disk or with the firmware PUP (http://www.ps3devwiki.com/ps4/1.760.000) on a USB stick.



Giga_Gaia said:


> This is useless because this firmware is so old only someone with no Internet would be on it. So wake me up when someone find something important, which means something on latest firmware.



I purchased a console on 1.76 firmware for $400 a few months ago. Kernel code exec is the first step in opening up the system for further exploitation. This will lead to a better understanding of the internal operating system and the crypto engine and help drive new exploit development for future versions. In other words, this is very important, just not for script kiddies. ;P


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 3, 2016)

Gonna shell out for the knack bundle new then thanks


----------



## Relys (Mar 3, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Gonna shell out for the knack bundle new then thanks


Hey, I ended up buying the Grand Theft Auto V/ The Last of Us Remastered Bundle new for $369.99 on ebay a few months ago (right when Cturt announced the exploit). Not sure how much the Knack bundle is??? I would deferentially recommend looking around on eBay/Amazon and directly messaging the sellers for more info. You might even be able to find a used one on older firmware! :o I would personally look for consoles that don't include any cables or games (just the console) as it is more likely to have been sitting collecting dust some ware. Like when I was hunting down an older Wii U I searched for ones without the Gamepad and directly messaged the seller to confirm firmware version.


----------



## dekuleon (Mar 3, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> What bundle is it and what is the MF date?


White model with destiny


----------



## gudenau (Mar 3, 2016)

Based on the name of the exploit it is a very interesting exploit.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 3, 2016)

My 1.51 ps4 is waiting


----------



## TeleTobi (Mar 3, 2016)

what FW has a CUH-1216A ? So this should be an "old" PS4 with FW 1.76 right?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 3, 2016)

TeleTobi said:


> what FW has a CUH-1216A ? So this should be an "old" PS4 with FW 1.76 right?


What bundle is it?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

For the folks in the UK this bundle comes with day one firmware.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=ps4+knack+bundle

And this one

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=ps4+killzone+hundle

If brought brand new.


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 3, 2016)

mech said:


> What bundle is it?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Are those bundles 100% accurate for day 1 fw, if bought new?


----------



## TeleTobi (Mar 3, 2016)

Whats with bundle: incl. Little Big Planet 3 + Driveclub white ?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 3, 2016)

retrofan_k said:


> Are those bundles 100% accurate for day 1 fw, if bought new?



They were released on day one, I purchased the killzone bundle new from eBay and it was 1.51 which was day one for that bundle.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 3, 2016)

WHEN CAN I RUN ALL MY PIRATED GAMES?! XD


----------



## Narusegawa (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh great,this is useless for me,but still thank you for your work.


----------



## gbaboy123 (Mar 3, 2016)

between having this kernel exploit and actually having the ability to play ps4 games man we are far from it maybe 1 year if the kernel exploit is actually relevant to running ps4 games


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 3, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> between having this kernel exploit and actually having the ability to play ps4 games man we are far from it maybe 1 year if the kernel exploit is actually relevant to running ps4 games



I'm sure cobra will release something sooner or later


----------



## gbaboy123 (Mar 3, 2016)

mech said:


> I'm sure cobra will release something sooner or later


It would be awesome but we have to wait


----------



## anthony001 (Mar 3, 2016)

whats the highest firmware out of the box for ps4?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 3, 2016)

anthony001 said:


> whats the highest firmware out of the box for ps4?


3.x I'm guessing.


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 3, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm so sick and tired of people treating current gens as low-end PC's


Why? Because they make you realize how underpowered consoles are?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 3, 2016)

https://twitter.com/Kunitoki1337/status/705431354943660033

exploit compiled.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Mar 3, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> Does anyone think it would be possible to get Windows/Steam OS working on the PS4 and be able to play Steam Games?


If its possible to run Linux then SteamOS is a definite possibility. Wine could potentially be run for windows software too. Although wine compatibility with windows programs seems to be hit or miss. I believe its emulation is still based on XP unless something changed in the last year or so (haven't paid much attention to wine, I prefer dualbooting myself).


----------



## aracom (Mar 3, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> If its possible to run Linux then SteamOS is a definite possibility. Wine could potentially be run for windows software too. Although wine compatibility with windows programs seems to be hit or miss. I believe its emulation is still based on XP unless something changed in the last year or so (haven't paid much attention to wine, I prefer dualbooting myself).


Wine is actually pretty great, Steam and some new games will run without problems. Of course you'll have more luck running stuff like AoE2HD or Point'n'Click games, but for linux-only PCs it's a good alternative.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 3, 2016)

This would have me interested in buying a PS4 if I hadn't just bought an HTC Vive.  Lol.

Sounds like PS4 hacking is coming along nicely, though.  Should be pretty accessible in a couple years.


----------



## Axido (Mar 3, 2016)

Xzi said:


> This would have me interested in buying a PS4 if I hadn't just bought an HTC Vive.  Lol.
> 
> Sounds like PS4 hacking is coming along nicely, though.  Should be pretty accessible in a couple years.



Hey, just what I did.
I could still afford a PS4, but even if it was ready for all kinds of homebrew, I'd probably think twice about buying one.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 3, 2016)

Axido said:


> Hey, just what I did.
> I could still afford a PS4, but even if it was ready for all kinds of homebrew, I'd probably think twice about buying one.



what sort of PC do you need for that ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Why? Because they make you realize how underpowered consoles are?


They always have been. Horsepower was never the reason for buying a console, the reasons for buying a console is high performance at a considerably low price, accessibility and their plug and play nature. You can lionize PC's all you want, but at the end of the day, all I have to do to play a video game on a console is to shove it in - I have a guarantee that it'll work. I don't have to worry about the overhead of the OS, the drivers, patches for specific hardware setups or any of the assorted crap because a PS4 game is designed to work on a PS4. This does not apply to PC's because it's virtually impossible to optimize for a device that's not standardized. Historically consoles squeeze out more performance out of the same hardware because you're closer to bare metal - every PS4 is exactly the same, that's the advantage. You are paying for your time, it's a lease on one generation of gaming and horsepower only ever enters the picture when deciding whether or not it's sufficient to support gaming in the specific generation, and we only have that worry because of oddballs like Nintendo who don't understand trends in computing.


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 3, 2016)

Giga_Gaia said:


> ^This. This is kinda useless unless it works on latest firmware. At least the PS3 was hacked on the latest firmware at the time. They still haven't cracked 3.56 or above, but at least when it happened, 3.55 was the latest and everyone was on it.
> 
> This is useless because this firmware is so old only someone with no Internet would be on it. So wake me up when someone find something important, which means something on latest firmware.


Actually I seem to recall the original ps3 jailbreak came out after 6 months or so of updates past the hackable version.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mech said:


> https://twitter.com/Kunitoki1337/status/705431354943660033
> 
> exploit compiled.


Having this unfinished code compiled doesn't really help anyone, it's missing some stuff before handing out something like this would be usefull...


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 4, 2016)

dreassica said:


> With that slowass netbook amd cpu in there? Fat chance.


Yes, the same that can already run PS2 games full speed and with more resolution.


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> Yes, the same that can already run PS2 games full speed and with more resolution.


Nevermind the fact that it's an official emulator. Of course it's going to run better than, say, PCSX2. They're the creators of the console. They have access to the documentation, etc. necessary to make it run well.
But that doesn't mean the CPU is powerful.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 4, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Nevermind the fact that it's an official emulator. Of course it's going to run better than, say, PCSX2. They're the creators of the console. They have access to the documentation, etc. necessary to make it run well.
> But that doesn't mean the CPU is powerful.


Going by your reasoning then ps3 emulation is also possible since sony have all the documentation of it and should be a piece of cake to make it run even on vita.


----------



## Omenien (Mar 4, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> Going by your reasoning then ps3 emulation is also possible since sony have all the documentation of it and should be a piece of cake to make it run even on vita.



Emulating an instruction set that you know inside and out is going to be a lot easier than it would be for someone who hadn't worked closely with the development of the console, that doesn't mean that they can work miracles.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 4, 2016)

Omenien said:


> Emulating an instruction set that you know inside and out is going to be a lot easier than it would be for someone who hadn't worked closely with the development of the console, that doesn't mean that they can work miracles.


I know, I know. But he was arguing like if Sony PS2 emulation on PS4 was like cheating because according to him PS4 has a CPU so slow it wont emulate complicated systems like the PS2 or Gamecube well enough to be worth it when in reality is proven that it can even up the internal resolution.


----------



## smf (Mar 4, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Nevermind the fact that it's an official emulator. Of course it's going to run better than, say, PCSX2. They're the creators of the console. They have access to the documentation, etc. necessary to make it run well.
> But that doesn't mean the CPU is powerful.



While documentation can help, it's usually more because they have a financial incentive to pay good developers to do the work and QA all the games.


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 4, 2016)

Like others, I really don't see the point or really any advantage (apart from piracy) of hacking the PS4.  A bog standard £50 android box will do all things media and things emulation that the PS4 could do (even in 4K if required), all without banning yourself from PSN and all the digital purchases you might have bought, not to mention Instant Game Collection titles.  Just doesn't make sense to me in this day and age, unless of course, you just want PS4 games for a five finger discount.  But with a load of games these days tied in to online, just seems like a huge waste of money.   There are loads of better (and much cheaper) ways these days to get all your media / homebrew / emulation needs elsewhere.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Mar 4, 2016)

Does anyone one know if the kernel exploit was completely patched in later firmware or were some "wrenches thrown in the gears.". In other words is the kernel and webkit exploit portable to later firmwares or does a brand new exploit (or exploits, userland and kernel) need to be developed for later firmwares? I ask BC my bf is interested in modding his ps4 for homebrew . He's on the latest firmware now, so there's no way he can mod ATM, just wondering if stuff is portable or not.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 4, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Does anyone one know if the kernel exploit was completely patched in later firmware or were some "wrenches thrown in the gears.". In other words is the kernel and webkit exploit portable to later firmwares or does a brand new exploit (or exploits, userland and kernel) need to be developed for later firmwares? I ask BC my bf is interested in modding his ps4 for homebrew . He's on the latest firmware now, so there's no way he can mod ATM, just wondering if stuff is portable or not.




There are hints of exploits that work up to the latest firmware but this leak only supports 1.76.......and 2.x if you are lucky.


----------



## frankGT (Mar 4, 2016)

Just stumbled in this...

Do you think theres a chance of being able to play ps4 backups in 2016?

Dont know if i should stock a ps4 asap...


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 4, 2016)

no time like the present.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 4, 2016)

mech said:


> There are hints of exploits that work up to the latest firmware but this leak only supports 1.76.......and 2.x if you are lucky.



I hope so because mine is 2.56. I bought PS4 from Ponta Delgada, Azores, Portugal and bring to America. Wait and see.


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> I know, I know. But he was arguing like if Sony PS2 emulation on PS4 was like cheating because according to him PS4 has a CPU so slow it wont emulate complicated systems like the PS2 or Gamecube well enough to be worth it when in reality is proven that it can even up the internal resolution.


There's no way of knowing for sure if it can run Dolphin until somebody manages to get it to run.
Dolphin isn't first party so it wouldn't run as well as the PS2 emulator since it isn't optimized for the PS4.
To be fair though the biggest bottleneck would probably be the drivers.
Regardless it should definitely be able to run older consoles.

Any decent PC has a better CPU than the PS4.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 4, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> There's no way of knowing for sure if it can run Dolphin until somebody manages to get it to run.
> Dolphin isn't first party so it wouldn't run as well as the PS2 emulator since it isn't optimized for the PS4.
> To be fair though the biggest bottleneck would probably be the drivers.
> Regardless it should definitely be able to run older consoles.
> ...



nes games on ps4


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Mar 4, 2016)

This will be just like ps3 hack a few common emulators that everything else can already run but nothing that actually uses the power of the PS4.. don't hold your breathe for PS2/Gamecube emulator.  

I'd be surprised if it even matches the Wii in terms of usefulness.

Not worth it.


----------



## Relys (Mar 4, 2016)

IpsoFact0 said:


> This will be just like ps3 hack a few common emulators that everything else can already run but nothing that actually uses the power of the PS4.. don't hold your breathe for PS2/Gamecube emulator.
> 
> I'd be surprised if it even matches the Wii in terms of usefulness.
> 
> Not worth it.



Sounds like you don't understand the architectural differences between the systems. The PS3 used the Cell processor which was based on PPC arch and had 7 synergistic processing units. They also used the Reality Synthesizer (RSX) chip which had terrible driver support.

The PS4 on the other hand is based on x86 architecture running a modified version of FreeBSD. It also appears that the graphics card will be much easier to use in homebrew.

If you would like to know more about the inner workings of the PS3's architecture you are welcome to read the paper I wrote back in grad school: http://sylerclayton.com/blog/Playstation-3-System-Security


----------



## Be4stElectrjc (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Relys said:


> I want to focus on SteamOS support with the intention of bringing the PlayStation VR to an open platform.


If No Man's Sky turns out to be PSVR exclusive and you can somehow open it up to the Vive you'd be my favorite person of all time.  I'd build a statue.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 6, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> The ps4 can run full blown linux. That means retro emulators with multiple bluetooth and usb based support, ultra portable for taking to friends houses too!



Android box can do exactly the same in fact i have a mad catz mojo hooked up to a 1tb portable hard drive, mouse, keyboard..  yeah you get the point.


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 6, 2016)

jalaneme said:


> Android box can do exactly the same in fact i have a mad catz mojo hooked up to a 1tb portable hard drive, mouse, keyboard..  yeah you get the point.


Didn't know there was a GameCube emu for android... ;D


----------



## InsaneNutter (Mar 6, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> Didn't know there was a GameCube emu for android... ;D



There is! https://dolphin-emu.org/download/


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 7, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> Didn't know there was a GameCube emu for android... ;D



There is one for Android but it's in its early stages and a few games run, the mad catz i have won't run it too well but the shield tv will.


----------



## Zeriel (Mar 10, 2016)

So would it be a good idea to get a PS4 now? or is this like the Wii U that it was "hacked" on the first couple of weeks but nothing useful until 3-4 years later?


----------



## Shubshub (Mar 15, 2016)

For the record you reinstall the updates when you replace the hard drive so go find a download of 1.76 and have fun 
Nevermind


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 15, 2016)

Zeriel said:


> So would it be a good idea to get a PS4 now? or is this like the Wii U that it was "hacked" on the first couple of weeks but nothing useful until 3-4 years later?


Idk if it's even worth it, it's only compatible with an archaic firmware, meaning it'll be hard tp find one now,  and near impossible when this thing actually becomes useful to the end user.


----------



## Solid_Aigis (Mar 19, 2016)

Is this just for homebrew or has somebody got backups working on it?


----------



## Vappy (Mar 19, 2016)

Solid_Aigis said:


> Is this just for homebrew or has somebody got backups working on it?


It's not for anything for end users in its current state. The most anyone has shown achieved with a PS4 kernel exploit so far is booting Linux (with fail0verflow's patches), but this leak is missing some crucial parts that'd be needed to do even that.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Mar 20, 2016)

In theory it could be used to compromise the retail OS and get kernel access to that, but all that's been shown thus far is what f0f has done (booting linux) which is amazing! I applaud their amazing work <3


----------

